# I usually have a nap for an hour in the afternoon



## stelingo

How would I translate 'I usually have a nap for an hour in the afternoon'
My attempt:
Я обычно вздремну час днём
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gvozd

Я имею обыкновение вздремнуть на часок после полудня. 
Днём я обычно дремлю часок-другой.

It seems to me more natural to use the verb вздремнуть with the diminutive form of час - часо́к, ча́сик. I can't explain it


----------



## stelingo

Fap не имеет никакого смысля


----------



## stelingo

Thanks for your reply Gvozd. I've never seen Я имею plus infinitive before. Is this common?


----------



## gvozd

stelingo said:


> Thanks for your reply Gvozd. I've never seen Я имею plus infinitive before. Is this common?



It wasn't infinitive, it was a noun. Я имею обыкновение (обыкновение is a noun) is a bit bookish, I think, but I personally like this expression.


----------



## SamSim-18

stelingo said:


> Fap не имеет никакого смысля


В том контексте (то есть в моем предложении) не имеет смысла? Или у слова fap нет смысла?

Обыкновение значит привычка, определенный порядок, обычай. Иметь обыкновение - устойчивое словосочетание.


----------



## stelingo

I see. I had misread it as обыкновенно. Fap doesn't exist


----------



## Sobakus

stelingo said:


> I see. I had misread it as обыкновенно. Fap doesn't exist



http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/fap

And yes, your sentence does make sense, *SamSim-18*, why wouldn't it?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Я имею обыкновение вздремнуть на часок после полудня.



I'm afraid вздремнуть на часок is not correct. Вздремнуть часок or прилечь на часок.


----------



## SamSim-18

Fap is exist!

Thank you, *Sobakus*!
see more: http://en.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=fap&oldid=19350326


stelingo said:


> Fap doesn't exist


stelingo, я извиняюсь, вы где английский учили?


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid вздремнуть на часок is not correct. Вздремнуть часок or прилечь на часок.



http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....g=ru&nodia=1&req=%E2%E7%E4%F0%E5%EC%ED%F3&p=1



> 12. Где-то урывками, скорчившись, *вздремну на полчаса*, и все.
> 
> Виктор Некрасов. В окопах Сталинграда (1946)


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....g=ru&nodia=1&req=%E2%E7%E4%F0%E5%EC%ED%F3&p=1



Виктор Некрасов, конечно, голова, но и у Толстого герои, бывало, облокачивали голову. 
Сосну на часок, посплю на часок - разве это не то же? Мне кажется, это просто стяженная форма или контаминация с "пойду вздремну на...", где "на" относится к "пойду". Да и примеров таких нет, вроде бы, не только в НКРЯ, но даже и в целом Интернете (от силы полдесятка, может, наскребется).


----------



## gvozd

Не знаю, мне слух не режет совершенно.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Сосну на часок, посплю на часок - разве это не то же?



Нет, это воспринимается как что-то отдельное и неправильное. Дело, наверное, в том, что язык меняется. Раньше говорили "фотографировать анфас", сейчас "фотографировать в анфас". Сложно это всё.


----------



## SamSim-18

> Сосну на часок, посплю на часок - разве это не то же?


Поспать и соснуть очень даже разные вещи!


----------



## stelingo

Sobakus said:


> http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/fap
> 
> And yes, your sentence does make sense, *SamSim-18*, why wouldn't it?



Well it didn't make sense to me, and I'm a native speaker.


----------



## SamSim-18

stelingo said:


> Well it didn't make sense to me, and I'm a native speaker.


Это интересно. А еще кто как думает? Неплохо бы этот вопрос в английском разделе задать.


----------



## Sobakus

SamSim-18 said:


> Fap is exists!
> 
> Thank you, *Sobakus*!
> see more: http://en.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=fap&oldid=19350326
> 
> stelingo, я извиняюсь, вы где английский учили?



Позволю себе заметить вместо *stelingo*, что, если бы даже он где-то и учил английский, то явно не подобные его аспекты.


SamSim-18 said:


> Поспать и соснуть очень даже разные вещи!


Можете развить мысль?


stelingo said:


> Well it didn't make sense to me, and I'm a native speaker.



Well, you didn't seem to be familiar with the word in the first place, did you?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Нет, это воспринимается как что-то отдельное и неправильное. Дело, наверное, в том, что язык меняется. Раньше говорили "фотографировать анфас", сейчас "фотографировать в анфас". Сложно это всё.



Тем не менее, именно "вздремнуть на часок" пока не говорят, если только Гугл не врет.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Тем не менее, именно "вздремнуть на часок" пока не говорят, если только Гугл не врет.



Вы приводили глаголы поспать и соснуть. А заснуть на час - тоже, по-вашему, нельзя сказать?


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> Вы приводили глаголы поспать и соснуть. А заснуть на час - тоже, по-вашему, нельзя сказать?



Вы что, "заснуть час" чтоли предлагаете? По-моему ежу очевидно, что поспать, соснуть и вздремнуть уже имеют в своей семантике значение продолжительности, а заснуть и прилечь - глаголы, означающие изменение состояния. Лучше всего эту разницу видно на глаголах движения:

заснуть/выйти на час 
вздремнуть/походить на час


----------



## SamSim-18

Sobakus


> Позволю себе заметить вместо stelingo, что, если бы даже он где-то и учил английский, то явно не подобные его аспекты.


Вот и зря. С этого надо начинать. Это основы. Даже в русском языке, например, существует глагол фапать. Стыдно не знать такие вещи.


> Можете развить мысль?


Хотите поговорить об этом?


----------



## gvozd

Sobakus said:


> Вы что, "заснуть час" чтоли предлагаете? По-моему ежу очевидно, что поспать, соснуть и вздремнуть уже имеют в своей семантике значение продолжительности, а заснуть и прилечь - глаголы, означающие изменение состояния. Лучше всего эту разницу видно на глаголах движения:
> 
> заснуть/выйти на час
> вздремнуть/походить на час



Я не ёж, и для меня Ваша логика совсем неочевидна. Если всё-таки следовать ей, то

заснуть/вздремнуть на час - изменение состояния
поспать/подремать час - продолжительность

Где я ошибся???


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> Я не ёж, и для меня Ваша логика совсем неочевидна. Если всё-таки следовать ей, то
> 
> заснуть/вздремнуть на час - изменение состояния
> поспать/подремать час - продолжительность
> 
> Где я ошибся???



Вы поставили глагол _вздремнуть_ в неверный синонимический ряд.

вздремнуть = поспать = подремать = to sleep for a while. Процесс. Изменения состояния здесь нет и быть не может.
заснуть = to fall asleep. Изменение состояния.

Вздремнуть/поспать/подремать на час  = To sleep for a while for an hour 
Заснуть на час  = To fall asleep for an hour 

Мне кажется, вы просто неправильно понимаете само значение глагола, отчего и используете его неправильно. Что-то из разряда "довлеть".


----------



## Sobakus

SamSim-18 said:


> Sobakus
> 
> Вот и зря. С этого надо начинать. Это основы. Даже в русском языке, например, существует глагол фапать. Стыдно не знать такие вещи.


Если для вас мастурбация в японских аниме является основой языка, эту дискуссию мы, пожалуй, закончим. В русском языке глагол фапать появится тогда, когда с форумов для гормонально возбуждённых школьников он переедет на страницы печатных словарей.


> Хотите поговорить об этом?



А зачем ви спгашиваете?

Если серьёзно, я вам рекомендую найти более подходящий для себя форум.


----------



## SamSim-18

Цитата:


> Долго ли, коротко ли Ванька  шел, настала  ночь. Решил немного соснуть. Но соснуть не у кого было, и он так лег. Наутро проснулся, глядь - коня нет. Его и  раньше не  было, но разве спросонья сообразишь!


Александр Никонов. "Сказки".  http://lib.ru/NEWPROZA/NIKONOW/porosenki.txt


----------



## gvozd

SamSim-18, Вы озабоченный, что ли? Может, хватит загаживать лингвистический форум всякой ерундой? Обратитесь со своим фапом на English Only - оцените реакцию тамошних модераторов.


----------



## SamSim-18

> SamSim-18, Вы озабоченный, что ли? Может, хватит загаживать лингвистический форум всякой ерундой?


Как я загаживаю форум? Я задал один невинный вопрос, на который хотел получить один простой отввет. Всего лишь! Не знаете ответа - не отвечайте.


> Обратитесь со своим фапом на English Only - оцените реакцию тамошних модераторов.


И обращусь! Я уверен, что там чуткие и отзывчивые люди, которые поймут меня и помогут. Просто я недавно начал учить английский и мне трудно вот так сразу сформулировать вопрос на этом языке.


----------



## gvozd

SamSim-18 said:


> И обращусь! Я уверен, что там чуткие и отзывчивые люди, которые поймут меня и помогут. Просто я недавно начал учить английский и мне трудно вот так сразу сформулировать вопрос на этом языке.



Готов проявить чуткость и отзывчивость и сформулировать для Вас этот вопрос на английском. Обращаться в личку. Только если Вас забанят - просьба не предъявлять ко мне претензий.


----------



## Sobakus

SamSim-18 said:


> И обращусь! Я уверен, что там чуткие и отзывчивые люди, которые поймут меня и помогут.



После того, как вы насмешливо спросите человека, пытавшегося вам помочь, где он изучал свой родной язык, а потом пристыдите его в незнании сексуального интернет-жаргона, вы без сомнения встретите ещё большую чуткость и отзывчивость, чем ту, что встретили здесь. Скатертью дорожка.


----------

